# vpn-client gesucht

## trashcity

ich suche vpn clients für zwei verschiedene firewalls

die erste ist eine astaro 

die zweite ist eine checkpoint r55 

hat jemand eine ahung wo ich die her bekomme?

für die astaro nimmt mann einfach denn windows vpn client 

checkpoint hat ja seinen eigenen vpn client

----------

## trashcity

scheind so als ob leider keiner eine dieser Firewalls verwendet 

schade   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lonF

Im Grunde ist es fast egal welchen Client Du nimmst, Wenn die Firewall und der Client richtig konfiguriert ist sollte es gehen.

Checkpoint hast Du selber gesagt hat seinen eigenen der steht frei zum download.

Wieso beantwortest Du Deine Frage eigentlich selber? Wieviel verschiedene Clients willst Du den haben? Was fuer Anforderungen stellst Du?

Soll der Client fuer Linux oder Windows sein?

MfG lonf

----------

## trashcity

eigentlich will ich von Windows weg 

und deshalb will ich einen für linux 

so jetzt stellt checkpoint sicherlich einen für linux zuverfügung nur ist der für redhet und da nur für 7.2 und 7.3 glaub ich

----------

## lonF

dann versuch es doch mal mit der IPSec Implementierung des 2.6er Kernels.

schau mal dazu bei http://www.spenneberg.com vorbei.

MfG lonF

----------

## Deever

Oder einfach OpenVPN verwenden...

HTH!

/dev

----------

## trashcity

hab in einen anderen forum gehör KVPNC solte gehen 

das ist aber noch masked wie kann ich das noch schnell installieren?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> hab in einen anderen forum gehör KVPNC solte gehen 
> 
> das ist aber noch masked wie kann ich das noch schnell installieren?

 

sicher:

füge in deine /etc/portage/package.keywords folgendes ein:

=net-misc/kvpnc-0.4 ~x86

>=net-misc/vpnc-0.2 ~x86

verzeichnis /etc/portage anlegen, falls noch nicht vorhanden. ebenso die datei package.keywords

hth,

ciao

----------

## trashcity

ok hab ich angelegt aber noch emergen kann ich da ebuild nicht 

```
bash-2.05b# emerge kvpnc-0.4.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=net-misc/vpnc-0.2" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- net-misc/vpnc-0.2 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!!    (dependency required by "net-misc/kvpnc-0.4" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

bash-2.05b#
```

warum auch immer  :Question: 

----------

## Gekko

Da steht dass portage für kvpnc das Paket vpnc installieren möchte, das allerdings genauso wie kvpnc gemasket ist.

Sollte theoretisch reichen wenn Du vpnc genauso in die /etc/portage Dateien einträgst wie kvpnc, dann sollte das schon klappen.

Ich persönlich verwende lieber openvnc - ist aber Geschmacksache, da ich es eigentlich sehr selten wirklich brauche, und openvnc für Gentoo stable Pakete gibt.

EDIT: ich hab schlecht gelesen. Schande über mich.

Du müsstest für vpnc eine Version angeben. Wie das funktioniert steht im Portage Manual

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

----------

## _hephaistos_

@trashcity: du hast die 2 zeilen eingetragen oder??

----------

## trashcity

tipp fehler im Datei Namen 

Danke es funkt

----------

## trashcity

nach emerge kvpnc 

kommt folgende meldung 

was und wie soll ich da updaten ?

```
 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> net-misc/kvpnc-0.4 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 261 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 8 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 19 config files in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.
```

----------

## Deever

Deine Konfigurationsdateien.

Steht aber sicher in nem Gentoo-Guide.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## trashcity

leider noch nicht in der anleitung gefunden

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Deine Konfigurationsdateien.
> 
> Steht aber sicher in nem Gentoo-Guide.
> 
> HTH!
> ...

 

jo... etc-update bzw. dispatch-conf sind die stichwörter...

----------

## trashcity

past super dank euch

----------

## ank666

Hallo ihr VPN'ler,

bist du inzwischen mit kvpnc und der Checkpoint erfolgreich gewesen,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gui VPN-Client der mit Checkpoint kann.

----------

## daemonb

müsste nicht auch der cisco gehen?

----------

## dreadhead

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind... Ich wollte den cisco-vpnclient emergen und wollte auf die Anforderung von Portage die Datei von cisco manuell runterladen... Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd dafür. Ich hab mich registriert und komm auch bis zum Link "Software Center". Dann muss ich mich authentifizieren und schwupp, bin ich wieder auf der Startseite... Habs mit Konqueror und firefox versucht. Gibts den sonst noch irgendwo zum download? Durch portage hab ich die ganzen download-seiten vergessen  :Wink: 

----------

